# could it be that...



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

if a man doesnt touch one specific part of your body, does that mean he doesnt like it? but makes the effort to purposely avoid it? hmmmm... hmmmm?


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

What specific part are you talking about?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

stomach..you cant pass it by accident. duh  but guess you can if you dont like it right?


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

hmm...interesting...I dont remember actually caressing my STBXW's belly..I put my arms around her there for a hug from behind....I've grabbed it when having sex doggy style..But I can't actually pinpoint a time a took time to carress her there..I've tickled her there.. But haven't actually lingered there...


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

yea but i dont even get that. then with that, i have recently discovered that my bf is highly attracted to nice tight fit bodies and well in both areas. wtf? why am i here. im a curvy thick female with much in both areas, whats wrong wiht that? why can he appreciate those with another but not me!? RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Its interesting the difference what is pleasing to the eye and pleasing to the touch..

Have you spoken to him about this?? If my SO was to approach me with this, I'd feel like I wasn't being attacked or vilified if it was approached in a way that expresses your desire to feel his touch there..


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

i have. its an issue. guess he just doesnt like it. there isnt anything he says about it.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

What if you did alittle 'guided' touching? Take his hands and have in start touching your face or neck...guide his hand to your chest and arms, and then to your stomach and see what he does.. If you like him touching you there, and he allows you to guide his hand there, maybe comment that you really enjoy the way he is touching you right now.. 

Not sure if I'm helping...Just trying to brain storm here..


----------



## Awake1974 (Jul 8, 2012)

Could be he doesn't like the stomach. As for me, I hate toes and feet. I like to go down, but there's no way I'd go that far down. I love stomach and I love to kiss it and caress it.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a tendency to avoid things a woman is insecure about. ie - if she's insecure about her breasts, I touch them less or otherwise draw less attention there. I wouldn't want her to feel insecure, so I'd avoid triggering her insecurity by not doting too long on her breasts. Touch, fondle, kiss and go... I'd avoid making them the point of focus.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I have a tendency to avoid things a woman is insecure about. ie - if she's insecure about her breasts, I touch them less or otherwise draw less attention there. I wouldn't want her to feel insecure, so I'd avoid triggering her insecurity by not doting too long on her breasts. Touch, fondle, kiss and go... I'd avoid making them the point of focus.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

You read my mind, i was thinking that exact same thing

Most men are so programmed to ignore the parts their ladies are insecure about. most view it as a courtesy and don't want their lady feeling self conscious.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

never thought of that.????? very good. see everytime i start to think something not so good, you guys are here to help me see it differently! thanks a bunch!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I have a tendency to avoid things a woman is insecure about. ie - if she's insecure about her breasts, I touch them less or otherwise draw less attention there. I wouldn't want her to feel insecure, so I'd avoid triggering her insecurity by not doting too long on her breasts. Touch, fondle, kiss and go... I'd avoid making them the point of focus.


This. Exactly. My wife is self insecure about her stomach and if I get near it she makes comments or is visibly uncomfortable so I avoid it.


----------



## mrsball (Sep 18, 2012)

I understand your question. I have a similar situation, my husband will ONLY touch the part of my body he likes, which is my feet. That's it. Nothing above the knee. Drives me crazy. 
As for the 'guided touching' You'd think he'd touched hot coals the way he pulls his hand away if I put it on my waist, or worse yet, my breasts. 
All the talking, asking, in the world doesn't seem to make a bit of difference.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I avoided my ex W's belly because SHE is the one that was always looking at it sadly in the mirror... I would let my hands graze over her belly. but I'd never grab any part of it at all, as much as I wanted too - never bothered me, but felt like paying it any attention would get her mind on her belly instead of my arms wrapped around her.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Tell him your glad he doesn't touch your stomach because it turns you into an insatiable sex animal and it's kind of embarrassing when it happens as you lose all control.......


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> This. Exactly. My wife is self insecure about her stomach and if I get near it she makes comments or is visibly uncomfortable so I avoid it.


Bingo...My wife is only self conscious about her "tummy" , so I don't focus much attention there. I want her focused on receiving pleasure instead of being self conscious...and I love every inch of her body anyway.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

mrsball said:


> I understand your question. I have a similar situation, my husband will ONLY touch the part of my body he likes, which is my feet. That's it. Nothing above the knee. Drives me crazy.
> As for the 'guided touching' You'd think he'd touched hot coals the way he pulls his hand away if I put it on my waist, or worse yet, my breasts.
> All the talking, asking, in the world doesn't seem to make a bit of difference.


My first thought is ...you must have the prettiest feet in the world!...my wife does too...but I appreciate her entire body.

Does your husband ever give you a full body massage? If not, ask him to while you are wearing something that gets his attention. I sometimes tease my wife's entire body with babypowder and light, fingertip strokes...makes us BOTH very happy!


----------



## mrsball (Sep 18, 2012)

"My first thought is ...you must have the prettiest feet in the world!...my wife does too...but I appreciate her entire body."

Hardly. And for all my life I have thought of my feet as the LEAST sexual part of my body, so you can imagine how it might feel that they are the ONLY part of me that get any attention!

My husband also says that he loves 'all' of me, but actions speak louder than words.

It's not particularly MY feet that he loves, you see, just women's feet in general, and often they get more attention than mine. Even PICTURES of my feet get more attention than my feet... it's just a mess really.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I think I'm lucky. As soon as I show/mention any insecurity about myself and my body, my husband is 'right there' to show that he finds it (and me) sexy. Like my stomach, which I never ever wanted anyone to touch or see EVER, he grabs it and wobbles it about and tickles it and kisses it while we play around. It made me self conscious initially but the more he does it, the more I trust him, and the less I fret about myself.

Now I'm not turned on by it of course but since I'm not agonising over how it looks while I'm naked, whether it's jiggling too much, whether he's grossed out by it, etc., I can relax a lot more. Let it all hang out (as it were).

So I think it's important for a spouse to show, by word and deed, that they do love all of your body.

EXCEPT feet. Sorry. Can't do it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My Ex also told me that the guys she was having sex with loved all her curves and make her feel sexy and desired just as she was. (well duh of course, you let them put their organs inside you).

But I guess I better play with the chub if I'm ever with a woman again!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I love my wive's entire body...flaws and all...but remember that men always focus on the good parts...those beautiful circles and heavenly triangle, those awesome hips, the gorgeous hair....and of course...those beautiful eyes. 

And by the way...my wife takes very good care of her toes with pedicures and nail polish. She wears strappy thong sandles a lot...which gets my attention for some reason. A month ago, we were eating at Chili's for dinner, and she slipped off her heels and put both feet in my lap....teasing the "stallion" under the table. I don't quite understand why...but I found it soooooooooooo sexy! I was EXTREMELY turned on watching her toes work on rock hard erection. I loved the looks from the jealous waiter and other guys in the resturant that were all watching. 

We had to leave dinner early and made out like High School kids in the parking lot....yes the windows got steamed up. 

I love that women have that kind of "power" over us and can drive us crazy with the simple things like this. I love that we are so simple and so visual. Does that make sense to women? 

Do you realize that you have that power over us....and that we love it when you take a chance and do things like this to us?

My bottom line....I Notice The Details...and I love the details!


----------

